# gas station ettiquette



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

So I _finally_ have a vehicle. Yay! I have wheels! 

It's a gas guzzler, unfortunately. I don't know the mileage, but it's a Chevy Express 8 passenger van, almost certainly an ex airport taxi.

Anyway, I read some stuff a long time ago that I've half forgotten about getting gas in Mexico. They delivered this "semi nuevo" van to me (it's poco nuevo if you ask me) with basically no gas and I had to buy some on the way home. But my first 500 pesos of gas is almost out, so I wanted to find out how you say "fill her up" in spanish. Or is it always the case that you guess how much you need and ask for that amount?

I'm going to be driving cross country and I will want to stop as infrequently for gas as my tank and my body will permit.

What I remember is there were a few scams to look out for - not resetting the pump so it started with 200 pesos or whatever the last guy bought already on your bill, and various ways of getting your credit card skimmed. 

So I plan to just always pay cash. Is that what others do? 

What's the standard tip? On a 500 peso gas buy I added 20 and the pumper gave me a smile, but I don't know whether that's because she wasn't expecting anything after I said to put 500 in or whether I was supposed to tip 5 pesos, which seems kinda cheap to me, but I know that's what the guys with the dirty rags in parking lots get for helping you back up.

I need to go to the bank and get a bag of 5 peso coins for my ash tray.

All advice and stories appreciated!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

'Por favor, llena con roja o verde' will get you a full tank or high test or the cheap stuff. I generally give them 10 pesos or the change of about that when filling my motorcycle which takes about $250 for the top half of the tank. I generally refill when I have half a tank left.

Most people recommend that you make sure the pump reads zero before they start pumping your gas. Many attendants will specifically call your attention to the reading. In addition, any time I give someone a 500 peso bill I ask them if they have change for 500, thus making sure both of us know it is a 500 peso bill and not something smaller.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

eastwind said:


> So I _finally_ have a vehicle. Yay! I have wheels!
> 
> It's a gas guzzler, unfortunately. I don't know the mileage, but it's a Chevy Express 8 passenger van, almost certainly an ex airport taxi.
> 
> ...


5 pesos for pumping gas and 10 for also washing the front windshield. Do not let any of them check under the hood or tires. Do it yourself or when checking the fluid or air with them. They will tell you need air and add it when it is not needed which is not good for your tires. They will add oil when it is already full which is bad for your engine. They will add transmission fluid when it is full which can damage your transmission. They do this to sell it to you to please the boss and get a larger tip from you.
Not all of course but some.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks! That's a really good tip about the air & fluids. I do have a good pressure meter left over from my previous car. And you've reminded me I need to figure out what kind of oil this engine likes, I had thought of that earlier then forgot. I need to download the owners manual since it came without one.

So then 20 pesos for just pumping explains her nice smile. But she was young and pretty, so it's ok, I seldom get those kind of smiles any more. I don't think I had anything smaller at the time anyhow. Like I said, I now need a bag of 5 peso coins. 

When I pulled into the gas station I was flustered about six ways all at once. I realized I didn't know which side the gas was on (got lucky with that), didn't know what to ask for, and didn't know how much to tip. I tried to roll the window down (it's manual) and the knob handle came off (isn't that a classic? I was on my way home from the dealer!). 

I showed the 500 note, she asked "verde" and I said yes, not knowing which grade I was getting (figured if it was high test once wouldn't matter). Tried to look at the meter but couldn't see it, but she saw I'd looked. What a mess.

Well, I got gas, overtipped, and figured out how to reattach the knob (it will keep coming off), so it all came out in the wash. 

I'm planning on heading off to Laredo on Monday, so if I never post again then you can add me to the disappeared list!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

If a gas station attendant merely fills my tank, they get 5 pesos. If they clean the windshield (without my asking) or fill the gas cans for the yard equipment they get 10 pesos.
If I park in a lot which charges for parking, I do not give any tips. If I am backing out into a busy street and the guy actually stops traffic to help he gets 10 pesos.
If I am at Home Depot and someone helps me unload a pallet into the SUV they get 20 pesos.

So you have already gotten auto insurance and plates ? Do you need to have the car inspected ?
Throw the number of a lawyer and the US embassy in the glove compartment. Make copies of your critical documents and consider having a notary endorse them. Keep originals out of sight.

Regarding your trip:
- consider getting one of these for your windshield.
PASE
I put 500 pesos on it and whenever the balance drops below 200 pesos I add another 500 pesos (from my linked credit card). It updates real-time.

- consider throwing one of these in your glove compartment.
..::PASE TURISTICO::..
You may not need it but it free (and only takes a couple minutes) and may come in handy.

There is a website, I think it is a function of INEGI, which reports how honest the gas stations are in their pricing/volume.
I can't find it at the moment but perhaps someone else knows what I am talking about.

I always felt that my cars get better mileage when I keep the tank topped off, so I generally try to refill when it gets to half a tank.

Have a safe trip.

Edit : It is profeco not inegi and the app is called litro x litro.
-


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

eastwind said:


> Thanks! That's a really good tip about the air & fluids. I do have a good pressure meter left over from my previous car. And you've reminded me I need to figure out what kind of oil this engine likes, I had thought of that earlier then forgot. I need to download the owners manual since it came without one.
> 
> So then 20 pesos for just pumping explains her nice smile. But she was young and pretty, so it's ok, I seldom get those kind of smiles any more. I don't think I had anything smaller at the time anyhow. Like I said, I now need a bag of 5 peso coins.
> 
> ...


You didn’t say if you are driving toll roads or libre. We just returned from a Texas visit, via tolls thru Laredo, and the traffic is pretty hectic, a combination of construction, checkpoints, lots of trucks, etc. We’ve driven round trip Querétaro-Laredo for many years now, and I don’t remember any worse than this. SL Potosí is particularly jammed up at the intersection of the cuota and the libramiento. Northbound is manageable, but southbound, you’ll do well to skip the bypass and drive through town. Traffic congestion is a core part of the essence of Mexico, so we never let it alter our plans, we just use the slowdowns to have a road snack, with coffee or soda, and enjoy some tunes, as the noise level is definitely lower when you’re sitting still in traffic than when you’re battling the big rigs at 115 KPH. Also, good advice from above in this thread, keep the tank topped off. The gas gauge seems to drop exponentially when you’re idling in a long line.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi, thanks for all that. 

Yes, I bought the van from Chevy as a Semi-Nuevo (it's pocito nuevo if you as me). I put a deposit down in early July. My lawyer has a partner who is very good with cars (and horses, and lots of useful things). He found a mechanic and together they test drove it, asked for a bunch of extra work, and when that was done they applied for the plates, which took the rest of the month. I got insurance while I was waiting on the plates (I need to go back to my bank today and let them know the plate number, they were able to issue it without that). I finally took delivery Tuesday. 

I thought the mechanic would be taking the seats out for me, but he wasn't available or didn't want the work or didn't know how or something, so I ended up taking it back to the dealer for that. They charged probably twice what an independent would have, but that's done and I'm doing little things to get ready, like I bought a cell phone holder for the dash.

I really wanted one of those wood bead seat covers but can't find it locally, and amazon wants to deliver direct from China, next month.

Toll roads as much as possible. Although the stuff I need to pick up is in Laredo, I'm probably going to use the Piedras Negras crossing on the way north and definitely on the way back, because of a lot of negative reports about Nuevo Laredo. If I get to Saltillo with just enough daylight to get to Laredo but not enough to get to Piedras Negras on the way north I might try Nuevo Laredo. On the way back I can spend the day getting loaded up and then drive to Eagle Pass at twilight or at night, assuming Eagle Pass has hotels, so the extra miles won't cost me daylight.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, 10-20 peso tip.
I'm starting to feel guilty for only giving 5 pesos...when they clean the windshield


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

MangoTango, I'm trying to figure out the PASE. It should save some waiting in line at tool booths and its less cash to have to carry, so it looks helpful. As I understand the web site, I buy the sticker, which comes with no balance, then create an account using the sticker then charge it with a credit card, is that right?

And when I need to recharge it I do that manually also, with the app, by letting it charge your debit card? 

It looks like tolls from here to there are going to be about 2200 pesos, and the maximum balance is 3000, so I could put 2500 on it and then recharge it once for the trip back, then leave the balance lower after the trip.

So far I'm having trouble actually buying it. I've tried OXXO, circle K and farmacias del ahorro and none of them have it, (or they don't know what it is and that they do have it). The guy at Ahorro suggested Chedraui, but that's not even on the list and I think I should try at the convenience stores attached to gas stations instead of these stand-alone stores and I might have better luck. There are Sanborns around I could try too.

I also had my first accident, on day 4 of ownership. (!) I was at a pay parking lot, and they had a stupid overhead height limiter over the exit. No reason, it was completely artificial, but they didn't want to let anything over 2.3m use that exit. So I was pulling forward slowly looking up and rear ended the woman who was still feeding her ticket into the machine ahead of me. No damage, not even a scratch, so no foul I guess.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> MangoTango, I'm trying to figure out the PASE. It should save some waiting in line at tool booths and its less cash to have to carry, so it looks helpful. As I understand the web site, I buy the sticker, which comes with no balance, then create an account using the sticker then charge it with a credit card, is that right?
> 
> And when I need to recharge it I do that manually also, with the app, by letting it charge your debit card?
> 
> ...


I purchased my little device years ago at a farmacias del ahorro. I think it came with a 0 peso balance but at the cash register they could credit pesos. It is not a sticker, but rather a small plastic device which I have mounted under the rear view mirror. Not only does it save time at the toll booth, there are some roads, particularly in Mexico City which require it. Interestingly - they sometime will sell them at the highway entrance-ways.

Their offices are based out of Mexico City. During normal business hours they will have someone there who will speak English. I think I needed some help from them to tweak the auto-recharge feature. I could be wrong but I think the missing piece was that I needed the prefix IMDM(space) in front of the device id (but it has been years). The balance never goes bad. I'm looking at my account now and I have a balance of nearly 700 pesos. It also shows you a history of tolls paid which helps if you are tracking expenses.

I guess the first step would be to find the device, then set up an account and attempt to setup the credit card interace (prepago domiciliado). If you have the device and setup your account, worse case is you give them a call and ask for help.

I just looked at their site. I guess I misspoke in that nowadays it IS a sticker - which is a shame because my little device actually beeps to confirm the toll was paid as I pass (and on deposit refills). At the same time - that same page says 24X7 365 day customer support and it looks like they have a help 'chat' option. Maybe they can even tell you where you should buy the thing (in your area).

Good luck.

Edit : Perhaps you should spend a few days getting used to driving this new beast of yours before heading out on a long distance trip...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I vaguely remember BBVA sending information about it , maybe you can get it there.I bought mine at an OXXO in Vera Cruz State on the freeway.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

I have something similar that I have been driving for a few years and, really, the fuel economy isn't too bad. I hope that this isn't apples to oranges. Mine is a Ford E250 Cargo van (3/4 ton, no rear seats and one side window). I don't do any city driving and my mileage is 17 to 17.5 MPG. The fuel tank is really big so $500MP would barely get me past the 1/4 tank mark. OTOH I can go nearly 600 miles per tank. I believe the Chevy has a large tank, too.

Even with the cargo van I prefer to keep curtains on the rear windows and on the side door window to foil prying eyes. I also put a curtain between the front seats and the cargo area. The curtains only get used while I'm parked. I, too, wanted a wood bead seat cover but I couldn't find anything that I liked for my high backed seats. I also installed a dash/rear camera with GPS that I really liked but it quit working in less than two years so, even though I really liked it, I doubt that I will replace it. I have a dashboard mounting bracket for my cell phone that is really handy. I would have liked the option to plug into the radio but I bought used and that wasn't one of the options already on it. I use Google Maps on my cell phone for navigation so the dash mount is a good alternative.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I headed out this afternoon on various errands to get ready, and one of them was to fully fill the tank (this time I made sure I had enough cash for that). I downloaded the litro x litro mango suggested and found out that the gulf in town was about 40 centavos cheaper per litre, so that's where I filled up. I couldn't figure out any way to see if it was indicating which stations had had denunciations.

I was hoping to get the PASE sticker at the attached OXXO, but nope. So that was 0 for 4 and I decided to try Sanborns, which is in the mall here along with a Radio Shake that I wanted to hit for a USB cable. I bought the thing to hold my cell phone that sticks to the dash a couple days ago, but wanted another USB cable to leave permanently in the car (I already had the lighter->USB plug left over from my US car). I was looking for one of the USB cables that uses a magnet because my experience is that when you're in the car is when the cable is most likely to be snagged accidentally. And the GPS uses a ton of juice so you need to be on the charger basically half the time. 

So Sanborns had it, and someone who knew right away what I was talking about and which desk in the store had them, and there was someone working that shelf who apparently knew that it was necessary to open the thing up and scan an interior barcode along with the sale (to prevent theft?). They could have taken money to charge it, that was their first question, do I need to buy a sticker or charge up an old one, but I decided to just get the zero-balance sticker because it looks like you create the account online with the sticker number, so once that's done I figure I'll try to charge it using my credit card.

I had a half hour of stop-and-roll on the way home because they're repaving the road and traffic was backed way up, that's going to hit the mileage calc.

It's _supposed_ to get 11 city 15 highway (mpg) but that's when new. So I'd be happy with 9, but it felt like I was paying 500 pesos for 25 miles of driving. 

I'm getting used to driving it, as long as the angles aren't too tight. It's long enough to scrape the side on a sharp right-hand turn, like the one coming out of my apartment's parking garage. Backing up is better to avoid if possible. When there are guys that help I'm really happy to have the help and tip, because I need it! I wish it had a backup camera, but it's a basic no-gizmo model. If anything could use one, this could. The rear doors are a double-pair, which is handy for opening and getting stuff in and out, but creates an opaque post right in the middle of the rear window. Really I'm ok on the road, it's the parking garages and stuff that are stressful.

I didn't buy a paper map book, that was argued here earlier. I am going to print out a bunch of individual map captures from google maps, plus turn-by-turn directions for the planned route. I guess I need to get a clipboard or something. Wish I'd thought of that earlier instead of just now.

I'm really glad to have all the advice everyone has given, several of the things are going to help a good bit.

I may need more than tomorrow to finish getting ready, so I might not get off until Tuesday. Better to have my act together as much as I can than to try to leave monday.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

PS: I was able to charge my pase, all I have to do now is stick it to the windshield. They seem to want me to put it smack dab in the middle, halfway between the rear view mirror and the bottom. That's kind of annoying. Only on some models (with very highly sloped windshields) do they let you put it behind the review view mirror where it won't block any forward vision that isn't already blocked. Another advantage of your old school transponder. Which I think is still available, but not as easy to get (see under 'products', there's something at the bottom for external mount, is that what you have?)


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

No - I have the portable transponder which has a clear plastic base which is taped to the windshield. The transponder can be snapped in/out of the base. It is installed right near the mirror. We have on a couple of occasions moved it from one car to another (on days when 'hoy no circula' was not convenient). We did not remove the base from the windshield but simply held the device against the windshield as we paid our tolls. If I were you I would temporarily tape your sticker where you would like it and see how it works.

Another point not mentioned - like most things in life this device does not always work. We have been in remote places where the reader malfunctioned etc. You have to anticipate the need to have pesos as a backup.

One of our cars has a very nice stereo with a Sirius radio. I just finished a 3 month trial with them which cost $3 US total. If I want to continue with them the price now increases to $5 + taxes/month for 12 months. I might go for it. The other thing I also have is Amazon Music (Mexico) at a cost of something like 900 pesos / year. I download a dozen or so albums to my phone (offline) and play them via Bluetooth. (I've never tried it but it is possible to stream Siriius from a phone app via bluetooth also). As a backup I have a usb stick loaded with music as well.

Edit : and for navigation I use the 'Here We Go' app. I have downloaded the entire map of Mexico and use the app offline.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks, I think you recommended Here We Go before and I downloaded it then, played with it briefly but then forgot about it. Its probably still on my phone, I'll look. My plan is to carry enough cash to pay for all the gas in cash, so I'll have pesos for tolls from that as backup.

FWIW I'll be taking two phones, one is a US number and one Mexican, so the US one will be offline all the time unless I find a free wifi while stopped, but it will have maps and GPS.

I don't think I can tape the sticker temporarily. It comes with a backing which looks like it needs to be removed for the thing to function, and that reveals the sticky side that goes against the windshield. So maybe I could try to tape it up with the backing still on, but then it's not visible through the window. 

Unless I got a piece of clear stiff celophane (I could cut one from a bakery box) and stick the sticker to that then tape that to the windshield. Hmmm...


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

In like 10 years I have only ever had one credit card incident. I visited our local HomeDepot (in Mexico) and used my credit card. That same day (or maybe the next) someone tried using the number (I had the card) in Texas at another HomeDepot. The bank shut the transaction down without my involvement.

I pretty much only gas up at Pemex and locally I go to the same station exclusively. I almost always use a credit card.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I was using google earth to check out one of the toll booths (at villahermosa bypass) and the sign is
automovil 58 pesos, camiones de 2 a 4 ejes 140. 

Is my van a truck or auto for toll purposes? It's got 2 axles, 4 tires. I will find out of course, just wondering ahead of time.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

What do the plates / registration say ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

bet on the higher price and the only thing that can happen is that you will pay less...


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Another question - I was looking for the Hotel Las Cascadas that someone recommended on another thread, it's supposed to be in Cordoba or Orizaba but my notes are unclear on which, and I can't find it on the map. Anyone know it? Otherwise there are a lot of other random choices...


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

To follow up on a few things in this thread:

The PASE tag worked great, almost all places. One place had it but they claimed it wasn't working, I paid 34 pesos cash, and later saw the tag had also subtracted 34 pesos. Bet the guy knew that and kept it. A couple toll booths weren't on the system, never for very large tolls. I think I paid around 500 pesos or less of tolls in cash all the way there and back.

The app for the tag is junk. it doesn't show all the charges, and the balance mysteriously drops. but when you get back to the PC it's all there and all balances. And in spite of claims, they charge me 9 pesos for recharging the tag from my credit card (banamex), and limit me to 1000 pesos of recharge at a time. That's almost a 1% fee. There is apparently some rigamaroll I could go through with calling a number to get my card on their system, but I didn't try it.

They charged me the tolls for automobiles.

To mount the tag I cut a square of clear plastic from one of those throw-away plastic containers they give you at bakeries when they think you need one instead of a brown bag. I used the adhesive on the tag to stick to the plastic, and used clear scotch tape to tape the plastic to the windshield where I wanted it and had no issues. 

I discovered that my van has a fueling issue. There is excessive back pressure from the tank, for some reason, and the nozzle constantly clicks off, even on the slowest fill setting. Happens at every pump I've gotten gas at. So the attendants almost always had to actually stand there and squeeze while the tank slowly filled. Sometimes they stuck a pen in the nozzle to defeat the system and save their hand muscles. 

So I generally tipped them 10 pesos for their trouble, even though almost never did anyone volunteer to clean my windshield (because they were always squeezing the gas nozzle). 

I ended up getting, according to my figures, over 17 mpg. I'm very happy with that. Its possible I missed a tankful and it's lower, but that was over the entire one-way trip (I did forget to write it down once in Texas, so gave up keeping track on the way back).

I really wished I had sirius. The radio (like everything else on this van model) is bare-bones however and doesn't do it.

I ran into one gas station where they claimed they could only take cards. It was before 5 pm, can anyone think of a legitimate reason for that? I suspected a scam and elected to drive on. It was at the last gas station on arco del norte coming south before I exited. I got gas after I got off.

I ran into a couple stations where they claimed they were out of regular. I didn't believe them and drove on. One la gas place kept me waiting in line for 15 minutes and then played that stunt, and I was pretty furious. There was an enormous tanker truck full of gas parked right there, and I doubt the totally beaten up cars in line ahead of me were paying the high test. But how can you argue? I promise I'll never stop there in the future (wherever that was). 

The advice to not let it get too low is good advice, because it gives you the flexibility to drive on when you run into a scam. I generally filled it when it was down to half. I needed the breaks anyway.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Back in the early 2000s, when I was living in the Chicago area I had a roommate who had grown up in both Mexico City and California. One day, we had a discussion about gas station tipping etiquette. He told me that, when in Mexico, he tips if the attendant performs an extra service such as washing the windshield, but that he doesn't tip if all they do is pump your gas. As he said, they get paid to pump gas, so no tip required. Ever since then, that's the policy I go by. I usually ask the pump jockey to wash the windshield anyway, so I do in fact usually tip them. I never have them "top off" the tank, but rather instruct them to call it good when the pump auto-shuts off. I then take whatever number that is and round up to the nearest round number. So, for example, if my tank took 512 pesos, then I just give the pump jockey 520 pesos and call it an 8-peso tip. I generally aim for 5 to 10 pesos, depending on the pump total.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I tip for window washing I do not tip for pumping gas and I do not know anyone who tips either.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I tip for pumping gas because for my van the attendant has to stand there and squeeze the handle the entire time. And it's a long time, because the tank is large. Quite often I see them wringing their hand and switching to the other hand to keep squeezing it. It's certainly way more trouble for them than the average car. And in the time they have to stand there holding the nozzle, they could have washed the windshields of two other cars.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I always tip gas station attendants. But it is a motorcycle with a 20+ liter tank and they have to hold the handle and be very careful not to spill any gas. Like Kphoger above, I round the price up by 10 pesos or so.


----------

